# Are Avatars enabled?



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2005)

And if so, how do you select one/upload one?  (Avatars are little pics that go with your username.)
Thanks!


----------



## ausman (Jun 8, 2005)

Try this link. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152

Otherwise if it doesn't work there was discussion on the other TUG forum.


----------



## Don (Sep 16, 2005)

*Is it time, yet?*

The reason avatars weren't enabled was to work out any bugs in the new program.  It's been 3 1/2 months, can avatars be enabled now?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 16, 2005)

The definitive answer on this will come from Doug. He's not available at the moment.


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 16, 2005)

*I always like these answers from the "Tug" chiefs ~~     *


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 18, 2005)

The server package Bill got for us gives us a 100 meg database which we are using exclusively for the bbs.  At the present time, we are using about 75% of our alloted database space.  If we had not suffered that still-mysterious loss of our TUG Lounge messages earlier this month, we'd be getting perilously close to our limit already.

We've passed our need for more database space on to Bill, but we don't have it yet.  I suspect we'll probably reach the point where we have to purge old messages before we see anymore database space for the bbs.   

I'll check and see if the board can be configured to store avatars separately from the database.  If so, I'd say we can probably enable this feature.  If not, message storage would have to take precedence and we would not be enabling the avatar feature yet.


----------

